# Neoprene rhinestone decoration



## salion (Jun 2, 2011)

I would like to heat press rhinestones into Conde's 4mm thick Neoprene Scuba foam. 
(Product Detail for MP023 - DyeTrans.com)

Actually, I will already be heat pressing an inkjet sublimation onto Conde's Scuba Foam Neoprene anyway, and would like to know how to also incorporate 3 small rhinestones into the design. (Actually 1 rhinestone is ok) 

Can I do all this in one step? (Or 2 steps?)

Should I drill holes into the neoprene for the rhinestones to sit in?

Will this be durable as a swimming product? (Salt and Chlorinated water)

I have attached an example that looks like it was made in China, where they have successfully embedded rhinestones into neoprene.

I have also attached my neoprene final product that I would like to embed rhinestones into.

Any responses are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I doubt they were embedded. They were probably head pressed on as normal. If the item does not have a nylon coating/covering, they will stick. I blinged a couple of bikinis for a lady but do not know how much time she spends in the water.


----------



## salion (Jun 2, 2011)

jean518 said:


> I doubt they were embedded. They were probably head pressed on as normal. If the item does not have a nylon coating/covering, they will stick. I blinged a couple of bikinis for a lady but do not know how much time she spends in the water.


Thank you for the quick response.

The Conde' Scuba Neoprene has a white polyester fabric over it, I guess I will just have to try it out with different sized rhinestones.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have blinged out neoprene laptop covers, ipad covers, kindle covers, and neoprene koozies (not the foam ones), and pressed them on just as if I was pressing a garment. I reduced my heat a tad and that's about it. No scorching, no need to drill holes, and as far as I no they are still intact. _(I am sure the customer would have called if they had an issue)_ Not the same as an item being used in water but at least you no rhinestones can be attached to neoprene.

I would sublimate the product first, then add the stones. Test in water.

Good Luck!


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Swimming should not cause the stones to come off. If water was an issue the stones would come off in the wash.


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

I make all kinds of Neoprene Koozies .. and havent had a problem.. I just drop the heat and press.... I have taken the one I made myself everywhere and they havent come off..


----------



## salion (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advice. I think I got it. Rock n Roll


----------

